# How to Change Cabin Air Filter?



## lazambat (Jan 11, 2012)

Here are instructions on how to replace your cabin air filter in a 2002-2005 Toyota. It is recommended to replace this filter at every oil change.

Things you'll need:
Screwdriver
Cabin Air Filter. 

1.If your front defroster is not working well, then you may need to replace your cabin air filter. A clogged cabin air filter doesn't allow proper air force, which causes the defrosting to take longer.

2.Open your glove box and remove everything inside. Remove the two screws on the side of the glove box. Once the screws are removed, the box will fall.

3.Remove the filter housing by pulling it back toward you. Look at the arrows to show how the filter goes in its holder. Remove the old filter and replace with the new one. Push the filter housing back in. Lift your glove box and put the screws back in the arms of the glove box and into the screw holes. Tighten and you are done.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Why would we want to know about replacing the cabin filter in a Toyota on a Nissan Forum? Methinks a spammer is amongst us!


----------



## lazambat (Jan 11, 2012)

no i just want to share the thing that may can help me
if we about replacing the cabin filter in a Toyota and then we will know how to do it in Nissan isn't it?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Except that all of your posts have been nothing but garbage and/or spam...and therefore ignored and laughed at by the knowledgeable majority and otherwise passed over by the ignorant minority.


----------



## lazambat (Jan 11, 2012)

no i just post the thing i think is useful


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

lazambat said:


> no i just post the thing i think is useful


Guess what...


----------

